# 2017 A4 vs 2017 Golf R?



## B7A4-2.0TQ (Nov 1, 2005)

Building a short list of new cars, and I think I might be ready to come back to VWAG after getting burned by them (long story, irrelevant now).

The Golf R certainly has a sweet spot on my list, but it seems I can get most of the same performance/fun from a 2017 A4 and also gain some refinement for a couple more bucks. 

If I understand correctly, the A4 with DSG still has the Torsen, while the Golf R has the Haldex. Seems Audi is moving more and more towards computer-controlled ("Quattro Ultra") and I don't know which is actually superior beyond anecdotal evidence.

Any opinions here?


----------



## Blurum (Dec 6, 2015)

I have a 2016 R DSG/DCC. No DAP.
I have a 2017 A4 premium plus , tech and NAV.
A 2017 R Including DAP like for like is about $50 a month less than a similar A4 with DAP leased in NYC. But u get a lot more features on that A4 prestige. A4 premium plus with no DAP is around the same price as a DAP R.
Two completely diff cars with regards to ride and handling.

R is a trackable daily driver. Niche car and as sporty as any M or Porsche. Home Depot friendly due to hatch. Stealth Golf.
Great Haldex and front wheel drive until back engaged. Cheaper maintenance ! Lease about $515 and tax fees out of pocket.

A4 a very sporty and more luxurious daily driver. Very common and understated .
Torsen with 40/60 rear bias . 
For the $50-75 extra you get ventilated seats, head up and a lot more luxury. But it's not a pure sports car but rather a sports sedan. Much higher maintenance .
Lease $500 for premium plus with tech and NAV , another $75 for prestige . Taxes and fees out of pocket.
The new A4 is an Audi home run. Sublime and sporty. Next gen tech and engineering.


Individual preference or personal context for what you want .


----------



## amec (Apr 21, 2017)

Blurum said:


> I have a 2016 R DSG/DCC. No DAP.
> I have a 2017 A4 premium plus , tech and NAV.
> A 2017 R Including DAP like for like is about $50 a month less than a similar A4 with DAP leased in NYC. But u get a lot more features on that A4 prestige. A4 premium plus with no DAP is around the same price as a DAP R.
> Two completely diff cars with regards to ride and handling.
> ...


I am actually in the same situation myself and torn between the 2018 Golf R and the 2017 A4. I am curious to where you are located and got those lease deals? Town Audi in Jersey was giving me (at least i think) a good deal on the A4 Premium plus of $3500 down for $499 a month on 15k mile/36 month. I figured the Golf R leases would be much higher.

I'm having a hard time justifying the Golf R because if I go to finance one, many dealerships are telling me they do not go lower than the MSRP.


----------



## GTINeon (Nov 11, 2003)

Speaking from a strictly financial point of view the Golf will hold value a LOT better than the much more common A4.

From a driving perspective the Golf is far more interesting.


----------



## ocramida (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm looking at the same comparison. Test drove an A4 with stick and a Golf R with stick. I would go with the R but the Audi has a sunroof option. I enjoy having a sunroof and had one on my 2013 R. I love the stealthy nature of the R too and the lack of possible badge snobbery. Still a tough choice since the Audi is a very attractive package. As well as one of the last sports sedans available with a stick. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarspin (Nov 2, 2017)

Test drive an R with a DSG before deciding.. almost everyone who's got the manual would get a DSG if they had the opportunity to.


----------



## RennWerks (Aug 19, 2003)

Tarspin said:


> Test drive an R with a DSG before deciding.. almost everyone who's got the manual would get a DSG if they had the opportunity to.


Respectfully, sir, that overstates the merits of the DSG. The take rate for MT's is roughly 10% in the U.S.

[Edit I erred: The take rate is actually just at 20%. I'll hunt up a link if necessary.]


----------



## Tarspin (Nov 2, 2017)

RennWerks said:


> Respectfully, sir, that overstates the merits of the DSG. The take rate for MT's is roughly 10% in the U.S.


Indeed it is overstated, I probably should have said that a large percentage of MT owners that have posted on forums find one or more things they'd like to change about the MT.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

My fully loaded manual A4 was acquired for around what a golf r would cost. There's no comparison IMO.


----------



## Blurum (Dec 6, 2015)

what said:


> My fully loaded manual A4 was acquired for around what a golf r would cost. There's no comparison IMO.


Fully loaded A4 Premium Plus will lease for slightly less than a golf R or even on a good deal . About $500 a month plus local taxes Bank fees . Zero down otherwise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midcow3 (Sep 1, 2015)

Tarspin said:


> Test drive an R with a DSG before deciding.. almost everyone who's got the manual would get a DSG if they had the opportunity to.


Not true; the Manual shift 6-speed is awesome and some much fun and engaging when you physically shift.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

Blurum said:


> Fully loaded A4 Premium Plus will lease for slightly less than a golf R or even on a good deal . About $500 a month plus local taxes Bank fees . Zero down otherwise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine ($51,375 MSRP) is just under $600 with tax (9.25%), 15k miles a year and Audi Care for 50k miles.


----------



## NJMKIV (Mar 18, 2012)

B7A4-2.0TQ said:


> Building a short list of new cars, and I think I might be ready to come back to VWAG after getting burned by them (long story, irrelevant now).
> 
> The Golf R certainly has a sweet spot on my list, but it seems I can get most of the same performance/fun from a 2017 A4 and also gain some refinement for a couple more bucks.
> 
> ...


Not seeing how you can compare the performance of the A4 and the R. The A4 would get smoked. Yes refinement and look-at-me factor but not performance. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakeV (Oct 24, 2015)

I find insane spending A4 money on a ... Golf.


----------



## jbx2 (Sep 24, 2003)

BlakeV said:


> I find insane spending A4 money on a ... Golf.


Have you driven a Golf R?


----------

